# Boot Loop windows 7



## Willis90 (Jun 22, 2012)

So a few days ago, my heat sink/cpu were very very hot. It were at around 50 degrees when it starts. So I changed the thermal paste for the heat sink. I went on youtube to check how to change the thermal paste and did it exactly like they do. But then after a few days, my computer crashed and it went into an infinite boot loop. Did I messed up anything you think ? Did I misreplaced something? Did my CPU fried? Did anything broke in my computer? Directly after the windows logo it restarts the boot. I can't boot from my Recovery CD because it will restart the loop a few seconds after the windows loading thing. I will appreciate any kind of help. Thanks!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

To stop the boot loop, continually tap F8 on boot up and with the cursor keys select *Disable automatic restart on system failure* then press Enter

Not sure if this is a software issue but the techs who'll pick up your thread will be able to advise you better should you need it.


----------



## Willis90 (Jun 22, 2012)

When I tap f8 continually it shows up:
Please select Boot device 
-1st FLOPPY DRIVE
-PM-PIPNEER DVD-RW DVR-111D
-3M-Maxtor 6L250S0 

But theres no option to disable anything!


----------



## Willis90 (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh wait no I found it but it reboots anyway...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Stick your cd in then select the DVD-RW option and see if that will give you access.

I don't know what the 3M is.

EDIT.... Just googled that and as that is your HDD, that will be the equivalent of Normal Bootup.


----------



## Willis90 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes I tried but if you read carefully, I said it doesn't work. And I finally tried your option by disabling the reboot on a crash thing but it still reboots. Maybe my cpu fried?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If anything had been fried due to the overheating, I think that would have been apparent pretty much straight away and not taken a few days to manifest itself, although I could be wrong.

Can you hear the fans when you bootup as I believe a failure on those is indicative of a failed motherboard.

I think I would check that all the cables were properly connected and everything was seated as it should be and even be prepared to repaste, but as I've already said, more expert assistance on this will be forthcoming when the techs pick up your thread.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Was there any OC applied when the problem started?
Have you tried clearing the CMOS?

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Willis90 (Jun 22, 2012)

No OC were applied when my problem started. I didn't try to clear the CMOS.
My PC Specs: 
Processor 
Intel (R) Pentiem (R) D CPU 3.00GHz
Video card (custom)
ATI Radeon HD 5570 1GB (GDDR3)
I don't know how to find the rest of my specs since I cannot even access my computer in safe mode. All I can do is go in my BIOS and this is the only thing that does not crash and make me go into a boot loop. If I try to press F8 repeadtly and I choose Safe Mode, it will reboot after the loading. Please help me! Any kind of help will be appreciated.


----------



## DUTTYMUDD (Mar 26, 2011)

Just came across this thread - I have/had a somewhat similar issue where my pc does the exact same thing - I noticed that if I increase the cpu voltage to 1.406.. via the bios, the pc boots just fine - until I shut it down overnight lol - It could be your cmos battery also not saving your settings - try replacing that ? or try default settings in bios and see what happens


----------

